# Earphone under 2k



## a2mn2002 (May 26, 2012)

hi guys. I want a good earphones for my new hTC explorer under 2k.
I want good punchy bass and loudness, music clarity. Will use it with power amp.


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 26, 2012)

Buy SoundMagic E10 - An amazing set of earphones at this price


----------



## Romeo420 (May 26, 2012)

yes soundmagic will be a good choice.But take a look at jvcs also.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> hi guys. I want a good earphones for my new hTC explorer under 2k.
> I want good punchy bass and loudness, music clarity. Will use it with power amp.



you really dont need amps, 2k drivers dont need amps, and with a phone like that, you really wouldnt notice much improvement.

ditch the amp, and increase your budget.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 27, 2012)

power amp is an android app. I use it to listen music.


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2012)

oh, haha!!!
i thought you meant a physical amp


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 27, 2012)

anything else. my stock ear buds are not loud.


----------



## saurigr8 (May 28, 2012)

Look Brainwavz also . Stock is just arrived with pristinenote .


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2012)

Soundmagic E30 @ 2k blows all.


----------

